# Control de Temperatura de Horno con PWM



## Barrero0717 (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola como estan..... Soy Andres Barrero, estudiante de Tecnologia en Electronica.
Mi profesor me ha enviado el siguiente problemay quisiera resolverlo con su ayuda.
Es el siguiente:

_"elabore un prototipo de horno controlado con PWM, Si la temperatura es inferior a 30º C enciende un indicador rojo, si esta entre 30 y 38 un indicador amarillo y si excede los 45º C enciende el indicador rojo y una alarma, si esta entre 38 y 45 enciende un indicador verde"_

El sensor de temperatura es un Termistor que puede ser RTD, PTC o NTC, el PWM se como hacerlo con un 555 pero no como acoplarle un termistor, y antes de eso, no se como hacer para activar los diferentes bolbillos dependiendo de la resistencia que nos de el Termistor.  

Seria muy valiosa su ayuda. Muchsimas Gracias.  

Andres Barrero


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 29, 2009)

Para la parte de medicion de temperatura puedes usar operacionales conectados como comparador "de ventana", es un circuito hecho con 2 comparadores que da una señal de salida solo cuando la señal de entrada se encuentra dentro de ciertos parametros, esas señales las puedes aplicar a algun multiplexor analogico que cambie la resistencia o la capacitancia del 555 para que oscile mas rapido o mas lento... 

http://www.unicrom.com/tut_comp_ventana.asp
http://grupos.unican.es/dyvci/ruizrg/postscript/LibroEcaBasica/Tema9.pdf
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/comparador-voltaje-11845/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-comparador-voltaje-lm324-17726/


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 2, 2009)

Aqui te dejo una idea que puede servirte, se trata de comparadores que van activando un multiplexor analogico (4066) que hace que la resistencia vaya disminuyendo, al ser un multiplexor analogico puedes cambiar las resistencias por capacitores u ordenar las resistencias en serie para que se vayan sumando

La ventaja de este circuito es que puedes reordenarlo y añadir mas etapas conforme se necesite, las resistencias no estan calculadas, tienes que calcular los puentes para que vayan de acuerdo a la temperatura que quieres medir y al ancho de pulso que quieres generar


----------



## Barrero0717 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey gracias por tu aporte, pero no tengo las saliddas que necesito dependiendo la temperatura a la cual este el termistor, y no entiendo el uso de los decodificadores para el PWM, y pues ya tengo una idea con los comparadores, pero no se como acoplar el termistos para que me varie un PWM, porfa ayudame en esa cuestion.

Andres Barrero
Estudiante de Tecnologia en Electronica


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 2, 2009)

Creo que no estas entendiendo el funcionamiento del circuito

Al ir variando la temperatura del termistor (RT1) varia su resistencia y hace que varie la el voltaje aplicado a la entrada positiva de los comparadores, esta variacion al irse agudizando va disparando secuencialmente los comparadores y estos a su vez van haciendo que se conecten mas resistencias en paralelo atravez del switch analogico

Esas resistencias deben ir conectadas a tu circuito generador PWM y haran que varie, pero son un ejemplo de como puedes conectarlo, desafortunadamente no conozco tu circuito generador de PWM pero me imagino que solo puede variar de 2 maneras, cambiando la capacitancia o cambiando la resistencia, cualquiera de ellas funciona con este circuito, si tu generador funciona por variaciones en la capacitancia solo tienes que quitar las resistencias R1 a R4 y sustituirlas por capacitores


----------



## Barrero0717 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oye mira ya tengo todo el montaje hecho... pues no es el tuyo pero pues ya lo engo... necesito es cmo adecuar el PWM a un actuador, o sea a una resistencia de 110 Ohmios de 14 watios de potencia y se alimenta a 30 voltios de CC.... y pues no se como hacerlo, no se si pueda con un mosfet o no lo se bien... porfa ayuda me en eso plis....
Gracias

Andres Barrero
Estudiane de Tecnologia en Electronica


----------



## sebitronic (Feb 18, 2009)

podrias hacerlo mcoin un pic usando el conversor ad y el modulo pwm


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 18, 2009)

Para acoplar una resistencia de potencia (supongo que para calentar) a un PWM si necesitas un FET, con esto vas a poder controlar ya tu actauador.

Ahora, es diferente que con esto tengas algo que te "indique" las condiciones que mencionas en tu primer post. Para esto como te comenta el colega Chico300, acerca de los comparadores de ventana, deberias implementar un circuito extra. A este circuito es donde conectarias tu termistor y de él obtendrias con operacionales indicadores condicionales.

Con estos dos circuitos no tendrás un circuito en lazo cerrado (automatico), mas bien tendras dos circuitos separados. Si necesitas que el termistor controle el PWM yo optaria mas por un PIC.

saludos!


----------

